# USC Critical Studies vs. Film & Television Production



## Manu De Smet (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there

I have a quick question concerning the above mentioned programs. If you want to go for a MFA in Directing, wich one should you apply for? Might sound as a strange question, but for somebody comming from abroad it wasn't very clear in the infobrochure and the website seems to be offline.

Thx in advance


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 11, 2011)

Production.


----------

